# Army Reserve Question



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right section for this but I know some of you will know... 

I want to join the reserves, in the infantry, Ive heard the army reserves does not have infantry, but it says its available for reservists on the website. ?

Other poeple say go national guard infantry reserves?

Im not too clear on these two subject can anyone clarify what reserve has infantry, and what are the differences between Nat'l Guard and Army Res? opinions?



Thanks


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Go National Guard, either an Infantry or Cavalry unit.

I don't think that the Army Reserve around here has any Infantry units however the National Guard has many.

Massachusetts Army National Guard - Home


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

There are definitely no US Army Reserve Infantry units in New England


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Under the previous division of forces in the Army, only the National Guard had infantry units. The Reserves only had combat support and service support units, no combat arms. This is rumored to be changing as the USAR consolidates and the Army completes it's shift to a model based on cohesive Brigade Combat Teams.

Personally, why anyone would want to be part-time infantry is beyond me. I'm not doggin' anyone who would do it, but if I was gonna eat dirt (IMO, infantry takes the ultimate dedication), I don't see why anyone wouldn't do it full-time. 

Plus, I have no desire to walk everywhere. MP Corps: Death before Dismount.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely go Guard. 

I'm with Obie too, Death before Dismount. MP's are infantry on wheels now a days anyway.


----------

